# Hop 10 Cubed



## cj in j (11/11/06)

My new 2006 hops came in, and as I tried to jam them in my small Japanese-sized freezer, I knew I had to do something drastic. And here's what I came up with -- Hop 10 Cubed. It's got 10 different hops, 100 grams each, for a total of 1000 grams (which is 10 cubed). It also has 10 different malts/grains. Then I dry hopped every third day for a total of five dry hop additions. Right before adding the last dry hops yesterday, I sneaked a pint -- man, is this good stuff, and it's not even done yet! Oh yeah, and this is for a 21-liter batch.

Hop 10 Cubed
OG = 1.075 (80% efficiency), FG = 1.019, IBUs = 300 (yeah, right!  ), SRM = 10.54

Grains
1250 g Crisp Maris Otter
1250 g Weyermann Pilsner
1400 g Weyermann light Munich
900 g Weyermann Rye
600 g Weyermann light Wheat
350 g Weyermann Carafoam
350 g Dingemans Caravienne
350 g Weyermann Melanoidin
350 g Dingemans Biscuit
100 g Flaked Barley

Hops
100 grams each Amarillo, Centennial, Crystal, Liberty, Magnum, Newport, N Brewer, Simcoe, Vanguard, Willamette. Mix together in large bucket and add as follows:
100 g in mash
100 g first wort
100 g each at 60, 50, 40, 30, 20, 10, 5 and end of boil

Yeast
1 pack Nottingham dry
1 pack Safale S-04

Mash in around six gallons of room temp water (need extra water to account for mash hops) with 10 g gypsum and 21 g (1 tablespoon) pH Stabilizer. Slowly heat to 66C over 30-45 min. Hold at 66-67C for 60 min. Sparge with enough 77C water to collect 32 liters in brewpot. This will boil down to 27 liters after 80 minutes, which should allow for ~20 liters of wort after allowing for hop absorption (this allows for 5-7 liters of wort loss to hops! :blink: ). Boil for 20 minutes before starting hop additions (see above for schedule). 15 minutes before the end of boil, add Servo capsule. 10 min before the end of boil, add Whirlfloc tablet.

After boil, chill to <20C, aerate, and add yeast. Ferment at 19-21C for around 7 days or until gravity stops dropping. Transfer to secondary and dry hop with 5 g each of Amarillo, Centennial, Glacier and Simcoe every third day for five additions. One week after last dry hop addition, transfer to serving keg or bottle. Condition until drinkable, ~2-3 weeks. Enjoy!!!

Comments: Actually, it's drinkable remarkably quickly. Yes, there's a lot of hop flavor and aroma, but it's not nearly as bitter as I expected. The dry hops seem to have smoothed things out a lot. At the end of the week, I'm planning to transfer to two 11 liter kegs (3-gal US) -- I may dry hop one of them with an additional 3 g each of the dry hops used above, but I'm not sure yet.

Anyone who's interested in trying something like this, I'd recommend increasing the grain bill by around 5% all around -- I ended up a bit short on the original gravity, 1.068 instead of 1.075. All the hops in the mash and in the boil really screw around with water calculations, and I think I ended up with quite a bit more wort than I planned -- hard to say since the brewpot was so thick I could barely stir for the final boil hop addition. It was really a fun brew, and I'll probably repeat next year if I find myself facing another hop glut.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## goatherder (11/11/06)

holy crap, 1kg of hops!

I'm impressed.

Doc, you've got some competition...


----------



## Doc (11/11/06)

Welcome CJ.

As you know I've been following this topic on Brewboard. Between you and Drewsleu (sp?) I have the inspiration for a milestone brew hopefully next week along the same lines.
A grain and hop cleanout whilst brewing a mamoth hop monster.
Would love to see a picture of your beer to get a visualisation of the colour.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jimmysuperlative (11/11/06)

my God, Man!! 1kg of hops!!!!

...I get nervous using 90 grams ?? I imagine it would be like sucking a very bitter lemon?

So ... after your body stops convulsing, does the beer taste okay?


----------



## Stuster (11/11/06)

cj in j said:


> the brewpot was so thick I could barely stir for the final boil hop addition.



Maybe that's why it hasn't come out quite as hoppy as you expected (hoped?) cj, because the thickness of the mash sorry boil probably meant that utilization was quite low.

Either way, sounds like a good work out for the taste buds. Lupulin Threshold Shift has really hit you. :lol: 

Doc, got to make room for the new arrivals I guess. :super:


----------



## Doc (11/11/06)

Stuster said:


> Doc, got to make room for the new arrivals I guess. :super:



The new arrivals are in, but it was a squeeze.
Should free up a kg+ of room next weekend 

Doc

PS: For those that don't follow Brewboard, CJ is one of the pioneers of the Hopburst.


----------



## cj in j (11/11/06)

Doc said:


> Would love to see a picture of your beer to get a visualisation of the colour.


I'll try to get a picture when I transfer next weekend. Right now I can say it's a kind of golden brown color -- and VERY cloudy, like most highly hopped beers I've made.


jimmysuperlative said:


> I imagine it would be like sucking a very bitter lemon?
> 
> So ... after your body stops convulsing, does the beer taste okay?


I don't know cause I usually don't stop convulsing even when not drinking this monster! But really it's not all that bitter -- the flavor and aroma are awesome, but the bitterness is unexpectedly subdued.


Stuster said:


> cj in j said:
> 
> 
> > the brewpot was so thick I could barely stir for the final boil hop addition.
> ...


Actually I'm trying to redefine Lupulin Threshold Shift! I'm sure the utilization was low on the later hop additions, but the earlier ones should have taken care of the bitterness. I've talked to another brewer who did something similar, and when he sent his beer in to a competition as a double IPA, the comments from the judges were along the lines of "good beer, but needs more hops." 


Doc said:


> PS: For those that don't follow Brewboard, CJ is one of the pioneers of the Hopburst.


Mmmmm, hopbursting. I drank a couple pints of a HopBurst Pale Ale tonight after I got done brewing -- definitely an interesting brewing technique (and yet another way to use up excess hops in the freezer).

Cheers,

cj


----------



## Stuster (11/11/06)

just-cj said:


> I've talked to another brewer who did something similar, and when he sent his beer in to a competition as a double IPA, the comments from the judges were along the lines of "good beer, but needs more hops."



:lol: :lol: 

Shhhhhh, cj There's been rather a long thread on here recently on the good and (mainly) bad of competition. Don't fuel the fire again! h34r:


----------



## cj in j (12/11/06)

Alright -- send me a PM about what other hot-button topics to avoid. h34r:


----------



## cj in j (12/11/06)

Here are some pictures from brew day -- it's all about the hops!

25-liter bucket with the hop blend, preboil






4-liter bucket with one single hop addition





Post-boil, spent hops up to about the 16-liter mark in my 38-liter brewpot





I'll try to get a good picture of the beer next weekend.


----------



## Batz (12/11/06)

I'll like to see PistolPatch have a glass of that !!

Batz


----------



## Murray (12/11/06)

I'm speachless.


----------



## bindi (12/11/06)

How much do you pay for hops in Japan :huh: ?
That brew would preserve something like Formaldehyde <_< .


----------



## Pumpy (12/11/06)

Comon Guys this is just Ross under another name trying to encourage us to buy a load of hops to get the stock down  


Pumpy


----------



## Chris (12/11/06)

Wow.
Does your mouth feel numb after drinking it?


----------



## Pumpy (12/11/06)

Chris said:


> Wow.
> Does your mouth feel numb after drinking it?




Close Chris,

You mean does your brain feel dumb after doing it ?


Pumpy


----------



## Jye (12/11/06)

Hey CJ,

Ive been following this on the Brewboard and look forward to the tasting notes  

For those who are interested *here* are some more hop shenanigans  

Cheers
Jye


----------



## cj in j (12/11/06)

bindi said:


> How much do you pay for hops in Japan?


I can't get good hops in Japan, so I buy them in bulk from the States -- Freshops and Hops Direct mostly. Air mail is pricy, but it's worth it when all those beautiful hop flowers come in. :super: 


Pumpy said:


> Comon Guys this is just Ross under another name trying to encourage us to buy a load of hops to get the stock down


Nope, not Ross, not trying to get you to buy a bunch of hops. To prove it, open invitation from any Aussie Homebrewer member -- next time you're in Japan, Tokyo area, let me know and we'll have some beers together.


Chris said:


> Wow.
> Does your mouth feel numb after drinking it?


No, but I do sleep like a baby after a pint or so -- and have great dreams! 


Jye said:


> Hey CJ,
> 
> Ive been following this on the Brewboard and look forward to the tasting notes
> 
> ...


Tasting notes will be coming just as soon as it's transferred and carbonated up. 

And Jimvy's El Diablo takes what I did to a new insane high!!!!!


----------



## winkle (12/11/06)

Thought about randalizing it? :blink:


----------



## Doc (12/11/06)

just-cj said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Comon Guys this is just Ross under another name trying to encourage us to buy a load of hops to get the stock down
> ...



I was very close to it this week. Had an opportunity for 2-3 months in Tokyo, but my work load here in Sydney is out of control and my boss wouldn't lend me to the Asian office in Tokyo 
I'd even looked up how far Chiba City was from downtown Tokyo 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Sammus (12/11/06)

jimmysuperlative said:


> ...I imagine it would be like sucking a very bitter lemon?...



Correct me if I'm wrong but I always thought that a lemons taste was sour, not bitter?

edit: I guess we're both right, a very bitter lemon is still very bitter, despite what lemons are meant to taste like


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/11/06)

Sammus said:


> jimmysuperlative said:
> 
> 
> > ...I imagine it would be like sucking a very bitter lemon?...
> ...




...I agree, Sammus ..."sour" is the best choice descriptor ...I was too disturbed by cj's post to find an approprite simile  

...No *sour grapes* at this end ?!!... :lol:


----------



## cj in j (13/11/06)

Doc said:


> I was very close to it this week. Had an opportunity for 2-3 months in Tokyo, but my work load here in Sydney is out of control and my boss wouldn't lend me to the Asian office in Tokyo
> I'd even looked up how far Chiba City was from downtown Tokyo


Short answer: Not Far! My place is about 40 minutes outside Tokyo, and my condo is only 2 minutes walk from the nearest station. Hopefully your boss will see the benefits of having you spend some time here in the near future!


winkle said:


> Thought about randalizing it? :blink:


Well, I do have a Randall in the closet . . . . .


----------



## cj in j (24/11/06)

Transferred today to two 11-liter kegs, but the second one is only half full -- damn, those dry hops soaked up a lot of beer! (Either that or my sampling was a little more liberal than I thought.) It has cleared up a lot -- only a slight haze to it that may or may not get worse when it's chilled. Beautiful color and the most amazing hop aroma ever! It's like opening multiple bags of fresh whole hops, spreading them around the living room, and sitting in the middle of them. Mmmm. For a 20-liter batch that used 1 kilo of hops on brew day plus another 100 g dry hops, it's surprisingly balanced. Yes it's got a hoppy aroma, yes it's got a hop flavor that's not going anywhere for a long time, and yes it's got bitterness that doesn't quit even after you finish the glass, but there's enough beer in there to make it a nice brew. I'm carbing and chilling now, and once that's done I'll bottle it up and drink it over the winter. My plan is to set aside six or so for sampling over the next year to see how this many hops holds up over long conditioning/aging, but most I'll just drink.

I will do this again -- but not right away. 

Oh, and here's a picture of the dry hops after I rinsed them out of the keg I used for conditioning.


----------



## Stuster (24/11/06)

Sounds like a yummy beer, cj. It's amazing that it's balanced, despite your best efforts. That hop aroma description is great. Would love to have a sip. Maybe I'll have to make my own. :lol:


----------



## cj in j (24/11/06)

Do it! Do it! :beerbang: :chug: h34r:


----------



## DJR (24/11/06)

Hmm, i have enough to use 100g each of Saphir, Amarillo, Magnum, Mt Hood, Northern Brewer, Super Pride of Ringwood, NZ B Saaz, NZ Hallertau and Simcoe. I wonder how that would turn out


----------



## Ross (24/11/06)

I'm already planning mine - gonna be huge  

cheers Ross


----------



## cj in j (5/12/06)

Quick update -- Hop 10 Cubed has been kegged for about a week, but there's no fridge space to chill one of the kegs down. Hopefully I'll be able to clear some space out this weekend -- or maybe I'll just fill a bucket with ice and do it the old fashioned way! I'll post tasting notes as soon as I sober up.


----------



## cj in j (9/12/06)

I just poured the first official pint of Hop 10 Cubed. Aroma -- as expected, it's like opening a fresh bag of whole hops, sticking your nose in and taking a huge huge whiff. Man! As the glass approaches my lips, my mouth and throat are coated with the aroma of hops -- does that make any sense? It's almost like the hop oils leap out of the glass and stick to the sides of my mouth. Sip. Yes, there's malt in there somewhere, mostly in the initial taste, but this one's all about hops, baby! The malt is there in the beginning, but then you get an up front flavor of hops. Middle, hops. Finish, nice long lingering bitterness. I'm going to be tasting this one for a long long time tonight! And that's a good thing! :wub: h34r: 

Edit: I should add that I doubt most of my friends will be even trying this one -- this is for me, me and me. And, any of you guys who might make your way to Japan in the next few months -- I'd love to pour you a pint!


----------



## Stuster (9/12/06)

Wow, sounds incredible. Hop flavour just from the aroma. :super: 

The only surprising thing is that you can still taste some malt in there. :lol: 

A good idea not to share it around. I'd guess that many wouldn't enjoy it, and anyway, you need to really taste test changes over time to this unique brew. :chug:


----------



## cj in j (9/12/06)

Yeah, that's my plan -- I have two 11-liter kegs of the stuff (actually probably only 9-10 liters in each). One will be my "sipping keg" over the next few months and the other keg will be bottled up for long-term aging. This will be at least a year-long taste experience!


----------



## Doc (10/12/06)

Fantastic CJ.
That summary and the 100+ IBU thread has convinced me to dry hop my one.
I can smell yours from across the pacific 
Did you take a piccie of it ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## cj in j (10/12/06)

No pic -- I was drinking out of a ceramic mug, my current favorite drinking vessel. I'll see what I can do next time out.


----------



## NRB (14/12/06)

just-cj said:


> And, any of you guys who might make your way to Japan in the next few months -- I'd love to pour you a pint!



I'm heading over there leaving here around Jan 20 and coming home around Feb 20. Will probably land in Tokyo and then head by train to Takaoka... I'd love to see if I can catch up with a class brewer like yourself CJ.

I've never even tasted any of these "big hop beers", and don't really know if I'm game to try brewing one unless I know I'll enjoy it!


----------



## cj in j (14/12/06)

Great -- let me know when it gets nearer and we'll make a plan. That time period is pretty open for me -- the school year ends in January, so there's lots of flexibility. There are some good beer bars to hit in Tokyo, and of course I'll have a couple bottles of my best waiting for you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## NRB (11/1/07)

What's the update on it now it's had a little time to mature?

CJ - time's going to be tight on this trip as I've squeezed in a visit to Canada aswell h34r: .

I've got a 12 hour transit between Singapore/Tokyo/Vancouver whereby the plane lands at 7:05am Monday 22 January and my flight out to Vancouver is at 7pm. I'm planning on making a trip into Tokyo itself to pass some time, take some photos and get some baseline electronics prices. I realise being a Monday, it's unlikely you'll be away from work.

After my Vancouver leg, I return to Tokyo on Tuesday 31 Jan at 3:20pm. At this stage I may head to Osaka/Nara to catch up with a couple of friends prior to heading to Takaoka for the rest of my stay in Japan. I haven't confirmed any actual train trips yet.

I leave Japan Sunday 18 Feb at 9pm, so I may be able to squeeze something in on my return trip to Tokyo, but I'll have a shitload of clobber with my snowboarding kit etc.


If we can work these dates then I'd love to visit. Otherwise I might have to organise a bottle to be sent to where I'm staying  [of course I'd pay you for postage etc] :beer: 
Let me know.

Nick


----------



## Finite (11/1/07)

Why would u not just use pellets at this stage? Only in USA.....and doc's place, and ross's and cj's.......I should go


----------



## cj in j (12/1/07)

NRB said:


> What's the update on it now it's had a little time to mature?


Unfortunately, I haven't had a good opportunity to sample it in the past few weeks. I did have a party at a friend's house that I took a keg to, but I didn't think it was right to spring the Hop 10 Cubed on them.  This weekend during the American Football playoffs, live, I'll pour a pint or two and report back. 


> I've got a 12 hour transit between Singapore/Tokyo/Vancouver whereby the plane lands at 7:05am Monday 22 January and my flight out to Vancouver is at 7pm.


Damn -- any Monday but the 22nd is free -- only on the 22nd I have tests at school that it's impossible for me to get out of.  


> After my Vancouver leg, I return to Tokyo on Tuesday 31 Jan at 3:20pm.....I leave Japan Sunday 18 Feb at 9pm


I have a lot of free time during that period, so if you are in the Tokyo area, most likely I'll have time to meet up with you. Or if you're anywhere near Numazu in Shizuoka, I can run down to Baird Beer for the best micros in Japan. When you do set your schedule, let me know and we'll see what we can work out.


> Otherwise I might have to organise a bottle to be sent to where I'm staying [of course I'd pay you for postage etc]


Hell, you give me an address and I'll send you a care package. Shipping is cheap here, so no worries there. I'll just have to make sure that I have some of the good stuff bottled up for you -- right now most of my beers are in kegs of various sizes. But, I should be able to get a nice box of 12 beers or so ready for you in time -- IPAs, the Hop 10 Cubed, a Schwarzbier Ale that I just made up, an IIPA, and maybe even a fruit beer or two, if those are something you might like. Might as well have at least a few good beers while you're here. B) 

Okay, I'll get that keg of the Hop 10 moved to the front of the beer fridge so I can taste and post on Sunday. :super:


----------



## cj in j (12/1/07)

Finite said:


> Why would u not just use pellets at this stage? Only in USA.....and doc's place, and ross's and cj's.......I should go


Pellets are just so gooey -- I can't handle the clean up. Whole hops just make it so much easier -- and enjoyable -- to clean up! h34r:


----------



## NRB (13/1/07)

just-cj said:


> Damn -- any Monday but the 22nd is free -- only on the 22nd I have tests at school that it's impossible for me to get out of.


No sweat - I'll wander around Tokyo for a number of hours. I'm sure I'll be able to occupy my time well!



just-cj said:


> I have a lot of free time during that period, so if you are in the Tokyo area, most likely I'll have time to meet up with you. Or if you're anywhere near Numazu in Shizuoka, I can run down to Baird Beer for the best micros in Japan.


I'll do my best CJ. 



just-cj said:


> When you do set your schedule, let me know and we'll see what we can work out.
> Hell, you give me an address and I'll send you a care package. Shipping is cheap here, so no worries there. I'll just have to make sure that I have some of the good stuff bottled up for you -- right now most of my beers are in kegs of various sizes. But, I should be able to get a nice box of 12 beers or so ready for you in time -- IPAs, the Hop 10 Cubed, a Schwarzbier Ale that I just made up, an IIPA, and maybe even a fruit beer or two, if those are something you might like. Might as well have at least a few good beers while you're here. B)


That's what this hobby is so good for - I haven't met a selfish hombrewer yet; I'd go further and say we're more _selfless_. My mate is going to give me the address in English and Japanese (I need it to send my snowboarding gear anyway)... Could be a change from drinking Yebisu all the time. I know the people I'm staying with have stocked up with my impending arrival h34r: 



just-cj said:


> Okay, I'll get that keg of the Hop 10 moved to the front of the beer fridge so I can taste and post on Sunday.


I look forward to the review. :beer:


----------



## cj in j (14/1/07)

Okay, 6:30 am and the football game is about to begin -- I just poured my first "sampler" glass. Slightly overcarbonated, but not too bad. Nice deep golden color, amazingly clear for such a highly hopped beer. Most of the really hoppy beers I've made have remained cloudy until the bitter end (no pun intended). Aroma is like opening a bag of hops combined with taking a whiff inside a keg of IPA just after it blows foam. Really pleasant, in other words! And the flavor . . . there's a hint of malt in there, followed by a burst of hoppiness (not really bitterness) all around your mouth. It kinds of attacks all the tastebuds, the sides of the mouth, the roof of the mouth -- you can even taste it through the enamel on your teeth. Again, really pleasant. Swallowing brings out the bitterness -- POW! Now I know where all those old cartoons got their sound effects from -- their creators were drinking Hop 10 Cubed! Sometimes in IPAs, the bitterness sneaks up on you until you get this symphony of hop goodness playing on your tongue -- not this one! It's there as soon as you swallow and it lingers. It's been three or four minutes since I swallowed that first mouthful of beer and the bitterness is still lingering, slowly fading. 

Overall evalutaion: This beer doesn't suck! :super: :beer:


----------



## Doc (14/1/07)

Awesome.
Post a picture in the Whats in your glass topic CJ 

Doc


----------



## cj in j (14/1/07)

I was going to post a pic here, but my digital camera's batteries were dead. I'm charging now, and as soon as I can, I'll post a pic both places.

I just burped -- mmmmmm, hops!


----------



## Doc (14/1/07)

This topic is good too CJ.
And I wondered where that hop aroma was coming from ........ across the Pacific 

Doc


----------



## cj in j (14/1/07)




----------



## Steve Lacey (16/1/07)

> My plan is to set aside six or so for sampling over the next year to see how this many hops holds up over long conditioning/aging, but most I'll just drink.



I don't blame you! But do keep just one sample aside for when we next get together.

Guys, I may have the distinction of being the only other member of this board to have drunk CJ's beers. Truly Awesome with a capital A. The Double Imperial IPA you put through the Randall at Numazu in 2005 was like a trailor of hops being towed by a tractor of malt -- a hop-laced glass of heaven. I can only begin to imagine what the 10 cubed will be like, especially with its lower gravity. And that _ume _(green plum) ale you surprised us with at Dom's place, truly innovative.

Anyway, great to see you here. I have had my head down over Christmas/New Year and only just found this thread. I have what promises to be a nice Doppelbock in the fermenter at Bryan's, so I look forward to exchanging some beers soon.

Steve


----------



## Steve Lacey (16/1/07)

> After my Vancouver leg, I return to Tokyo on Tuesday 31 Jan at 3:20pm. At this stage I may head to Osaka/Nara to catch up with a couple of friends prior to heading to Takaoka for the rest of my stay in Japan. I haven't confirmed any actual train trips yet.



Sorry to hijack CJ's thread. NRB, there are two craft beer events during your longer stay in Japan. One will be at Numazu, 150 or so km south-west of Tokyo on the weekend of the 3-4 February. The other is a real ale festival that will be in Tokyo on the 11th February. Some more details posted in below. If you head to Osaka, you might be able to time it to stopover in Numazu as it is on the way. You might also be interested in exploring back issues of Brews News for Japan-related craft beer information. If you end up spending any amount of time in Tokyo, please try to drop me an email at stlacey at gmail dot com and I'll see if I can get a few beer afficionados together for a beer at Beer Club Popeye in Ryogoku.



> 2nd Annual Baird Big Beer Winter Weekend
> February 3-4
> The Fishmarket Taproom
> Numazu, Shizuoka
> ...


----------



## cj in j (16/1/07)

No problem with the hijack -- it's all about tracking down and drinking good beer!

And thanks for the praise on the beer -- I'm always happy to share beers with people who appreciate them.


----------



## cj in j (18/1/07)

I'm hopefully bottling up some of the hop monster tomorrow, if this damn cold holds off long enough. A couple bottles are reserved for Steve L and NRB. Anyone else going to be in town?


----------



## cj in j (21/1/07)

I still didn't get around to bottling any of this, but the beer did make it's "public" debut yesterday. A couple friends came over to have a few beers before we went out to have a few beers, and they each drank a small glass. One loved it and pour himself a full pint. The other didn't like it as much, but at the end of the session here at my house, he refilled his glass as well. Mmmmmm.


----------



## NRB (2/3/07)

I forgot to add my thoughts on this beer!

First of all, here's the picture:



I didn't quite know what to expect with this one and lifted the glass with trepidation. The aroma was so intense, like a freshly opened bag of vaccuum sealed hops. Then came the taste... will it be ridiculously bitter? Will it be like fresh cut lawn? Will I even taste malt?

Well, it was the most amazing beer tasting in that it was nothing like I expected. It didn't seem overly bitter and the malt was clear in the flavour profile. Sure it was hardcore in all respects and there was a lingering bitterness for quite some time, but it was not harsh. I'm actually having trouble describing what I tasted as it's completely like any experience I've had.

Well done CJ, it's an amazing beer. :super: 

If a mate allows, I'll post pics of him when tasting, heh...


----------



## cj in j (3/3/07)

Thanks for the compliment. I gave a couple bottles to a pro brewer, and he came back with a "Wow, I think I just lost all the enamel off my teeth." Not sure if that's supposed to be good or bad. I had a bottle and a pint from the remaining keg of the Hop Cubed on Thursday, and it is getting better all the time. I'm going to have to be careful to keep some in the keg for a party I'm having in May -- could be difficult.

But, I looked in my hop freezer yesterday during my brew -- damn I have a lot of hops in there! I might have to brew up another one, just go say I did -- and to put those hops to good use.


----------

